# 40' inch LED KDL40EX520 Sony -give suggestion



## haithinkdigit (Dec 11, 2011)

*KDL40EX520 Sony/Samsung UA40D5900VR/TH-L42E30 Panasonic  -give suggestion*

Hi all,

I am planning to buy 40' inch LED KDL40EX520 Sony.. very soon.

Is it good to buy from other LED brand tvs . ?

Awaiting for all your answers...

Thank you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After I have seen the comment of "aroraanant" , I gone back to showroom to check the models.

40' inch LED KDL40EX520 Sony and Samsung 40" LED TV UA40D5900VR but the showroom person explained and suggested to buy TH-L42E30 Panasonic.

Now, I am confused with these three models ..please provide your valuable suggestions.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out Samsung 40" LED TV UA40D5900VR.
I have compared 32" model of the same series of both the brand(the same models) and found that Samsung one was better and cheaper too


----------



## esudip (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes I also suggest you the Samsung 5900 Series.

It looks good both the picture quality and the design.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 11, 2011)

samsung


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2011)

I have that Sony. Had checked Samsung and LG, found the blacks ways better on the EX520.


----------

